# 2cool Photo Project #2 - "Eyes"



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*2Cool Photo Project #2

Title - "Eyes that Say It All or Tell a Story*

Opens 5/1 and closes 5/15

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A project will be stickied on or about the 1st and 15th of each month and will close on the 15th and 1st of the next month respectively.

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk.

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

What is it?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

A walking stick maybe?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Grayfish, that was too quick..

Here's one I'll call "possessed.."


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I got this one. It's a squirrel!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Heeler*

Never say the word boat around a dog unless you are really going fishing....


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well here are a pair of eyes I had a chance to look into on my trip to North Carolina. This is my wife's great Aunt Alice and she is 97 years young. She is quite the character and has some amazing stories that she is still able to tell. She was a "Rosie the Riveter" girl during World War II working in a shipyard building battleships for the Navy. She did not know me and was a little bit wary about me and my camera at first as you can see in this picture. Once she got a little more comfortable, and after eating some toast with buttermilk, she livened up and even smiled a bit. I absolutely cherish any time I can spend with someone like this and just hear a little of how things were back in their day. It goes way too fast. I used my Nikon D200 and 24-70mm f/2.8 lens with the SB-800 flash and diffuser bounced from the ceiling. Nothing special as far as photos go except of course for the subject. She was quite special. I am not sure if this is what was envisioned for this thread Rusty but I figured I would give it a go.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Staring you down.....*

Sony A350 with 75-300 Minolta lens and mono-pod








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/2481437032_c70a7a1870.jpg


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Wife on Mother's day..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*A stop at the Morton Arboretum yesterday...*

A stop at the Morton Arboretum yesterday...brought these eyes into focus....

regards, Rich

Sony A350 with 75-300 Minolta lens...










mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/3223/2490671736_184d62cd7e.jpg 
mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/3186/2490670950_4941fa2a90.jpg


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A stop at the Morton Arboretum brought this set of eyes into focus...regards, rich

Sony A350 with 75-300 Minolta lens..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

My front yard bird checking me out..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

one more..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess I'll play too.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Taking the trash out tonight I ran across this little fellow...


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Just playing around the other night with the middle child and the camera.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rusty, I like this "challenge" idea. Four of my shots where purely shot with this thread in mind, one was purely PS'd with this in mind. Thanks for puting "eyes" into my thought process when I pick up my camera!


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Here`s one for the eyes!!!!!!!!


Troy


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

my son with selective coloring but his natural color


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

..........


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I haven't been able to get close enough to anything outside with eyes worth shooting. But here's an indoor shot of one of my favorite models. They work TFCF (time for cat food).


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

From a recent kid's shoot.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Peering into our kitchen......*

...regards, Rich







http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2167/2496537679_8a734779e8_b.jpg


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Another dreary, cloudy day so I stuck with the dragons...


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*a few*

























and some puppy dog eyes:








Jason


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I KNOW THIS IS LATE...NOT ENTERING ANYTHING.*

*Grand daughter's eyes.*


----------

